# Need opinions on column toppers



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm re-working my cemetery columns this year to include some trim, new paint and some new toppers. I'm looking seriously at these gargoyles

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W596796110002P?keyword=halloween+decor

or these dragon statues

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...ins/desmond+the+dragon+sculpture+-+cl51642.do

The dragons are less expensive (by almost half) but the gargoyles are "spookier".

Given the choice, which would you prefer. My columns are a touch over 4 feet tall.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If it were mine I'd splurge on the gargoyles. Which ones fit your theme better?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I vote for the dragons!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I vote gargoyles but I like the dragon water spout I saw at the botom of the dragon page. I would shoot fog out the mouth. Really cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

hedg12 said:


> If it were mine I'd splurge on the gargoyles. Which ones fit your theme better?


 I like to splurge every now and again As far as the theme, we do a traditional haunted cemetey and a walk through. We have a castle facade across our drive that has a large dragon head over the door so the dragons would fit in nicely. The gargoyles have a more sinister look to them.
Here is the dragon head we have












Spooky1 said:


> Roxy and I vote for the dragons!


Thanks. I really like them, if not just for the cost, the detail in the toscano stuff is always good.



steveshauntedyard said:


> I vote gargoyles but I like the dragon water spout I saw at the botom of the dragon page. I would shoot fog out the mouth. Really cool


I saw that water spout too and thought the same thing. I'm looking for something that sits high and is kind of imposing for the TOT's to look at.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I vote dragon ... the dragon head you have is cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMU said:


> I vote dragon ... the dragon head you have is cool!


Thanks IMU. Yeah, we love the dragon head too. It gets a lot of upward stares from the TOT's as they wait to enter the haunt.










I'm also making some foam plaques for the column faces that will say EERIE MANOR, so in a sense it has kind of a haunted castle look to it. I'm trying not to make too much of the decision as either would fit but I value the opinions of the folks on these forums.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 already said this, but definitely the dragon (don't tell my gargoyle friends I said that, though).

We've gotten things from Design Toscano as well - alway good quality, and the dragon you selected looks beautiful.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I was going to say the gargoyles, but seeing the dragon head you already have - I say dragons too. 

I also want the dragon waterspout.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 already said this, but definitely the dragon (don't tell my gargoyle friends I said that, though).
> 
> We've gotten things from Design Toscano as well - alway good quality, and the dragon you selected looks beautiful.


Thanks. I love DT stuff. So detailed and not flimsy. Hmm...this is going to be tough!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I would go with the dragon because so many other people do gargoyles. The dragons would also match the dragon head you already have.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> I would go with the dragon because so many other people do gargoyles. The dragons would also match the dragon head you already have.


I have to agree that gargoyles are a lot more commonplace and the dragons would be a different touch, and match the one we have. I truly appreciate all of the responses and am leaning towards the dragons as of now. I can put he money saved to other projects.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the gargoyles but then that's what I did with my columns









If you change themes how well will the dragons fit? I'd think the gargoyles would be more versatile.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

A agree with the versatility of the gargoyles


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

joker said:


> I like the gargoyles but then that's what I did with my columns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point but it's doubtful I'll change my theme any time soon. WHERE did you get those gargoyles?!!! Those are gorgeous! If I could find something like that it would make my mind up for me!



MotelSixx said:


> A agree with the versatility of the gargoyles


Only on this forum could people intelligibly discuss the versatility of dragons vs. gargoyles!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I vote dragon too. Less common than the gargoyles


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the dragons as well. I agree they are less common, but have you thought about lions. I think I seen some nice ones in the catalog.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If price is at all a concern, you can get the same gargoyle for 15 dollars here

http://www.buycostumes.com/Gray-Paper-Mache-Gargoyle/35115/ProductDetail.aspx

At least it looks the same. I was looking at using this as well, but am torn between that, a light of some sort or maybe just a "stone" decoration, like a ball or something. Maybe leave it flat topped, so I could set a pumpkin or skull up there.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Second look, they are not he same, but they are cheaper.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely dragons. They match, AND they're not very common.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're gonna go with gargoyles I'd splurge the extra 20 each and go with the Sam's club animated gargoyles. They talk, eyes open and close and light up, and their wings move which means they be hacked. Not sure if they're gonna carry them again this year so keep an eye out or try ebay.






I have two of them I bought last year for my columns and have not been disappointed.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow... 3 Years here, first double post... Mods please delete this one.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> ...WHERE did you get those gargoyles?!!! Those are gorgeous! If I could find something like that it would make my mind up for me!
> 
> Only on this forum could people intelligibly discuss the versatility of dragons vs. gargoyles!


After I saw them I had to have them. They're 40" wide x 27" high. Made of Hard foam. And have a cutout in the rear so that you could pipe fog out through the mouth if you wanted to.

I ordered them from Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment Currently listed on his site for $125/ea.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would go with the Dragons. If you ever wanted to, the resale on those wouldn't be a problem. They are very nice. Kmart doesn't really impress me with their quality either. So you might be over paying for the Gargoyles. I would want to see them before I got them from Kmart.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Only on this forum could people intelligibly discuss the versatility of dragons vs. gargoyles!


I think this is the only place in history where gargoyles, dragons, and versatility were ever used in the same sentence!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> I would go with the Dragons. If you ever wanted to, the resale on those wouldn't be a problem. They are very nice. Kmart doesn't really impress me with their quality either. So you might be over paying for the Gargoyles. I would want to see them before I got them from Kmart.


Completely agree and this is a concern. I actually found the same gargoyles on another site first, which describes them as "resin and fiberglass". I know the resin statues from Design Toscano are really sturdy and not easlity breakable so for that reason the dragons are a better bet.



MotelSixx said:


> I think this is the only place in history where gargoyles, dragons, and versatility were ever used in the same sentence!!!!!


Kind of pathetic, isn't it!


----------

